# South Jersey RC, Fall Field Trial



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Welcome to all who are entered in the SJRC Fall Field Trial!


The Open will be at 8 AM at Wallsteins (the greenhouses) and the Derby will be at 8 AM at Reed's sod farm (across from the Valero gas station).


The stakes will be signed from Headquarters (Don Driggers' house) 1267 Old York Road, Robbnsville, NJ. If using a GPS the location is "Trenton."


See you in the morning!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Good luck Josie


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to L B
1,4,5,6,7,9,10,13,16,17,18,20,22,23,25,28,32,33,36,37,40,43,44,45,47,50,51,56,59,61,63,64,65,66

34 dogs 8 am same field


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to jeff lyons and casper on another derby win 37 points and counting!
Chad and gman


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open to water blind: 1,5,6,7,16,17,18,25,28,32,33,36,37,43,44,47,56,59,64,65,66. 
WB is off of hwy 130. Turn on Gordon Dr and turn left onto 130. It is signed


----------



## Laurie McCain (Apr 12, 2008)

Updates?

Laurie


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open-1st #59 (Cane)Alan Pleasant, 2nd #18(Jessie)Alan P.,3rd #36(Cash)Alvin H./Alan P., 4th #44(Chopper)Alan P.
Jams- #1,#28,#43,#?(Justin)#?(Bruce)


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any news on the AM? Thanks a bunch.

lesa c


----------



## Pembroke John (Jan 26, 2010)

ALLLABS said:


> Open-1st #59 (Cane)Alan Pleasant, 2nd #18(Jessie)Alan P.,3rd #36(Cash)Alvin H./Alan P., 4th #44(Chopper)Alan P.
> Jams- #1,#28,#43,#?(Justin)#?(Bruce)


Way to go "Cane" & Alan ! That's three straight


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Good for you John!!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Amateur placements?


----------

